# kippers corner picture thread



## brimmhere (Oct 2, 2005)

haha silly bunny got his head stuck in the oatmeal container LOL






say cheeeese!!






awwwww look at my chubby wubby cheekshehe






geeeze. my feet are bigger than i am !






kipper in dream land LOL






gizmo close up





notice how my eyes rooolllll in the back of my head when i sleep LOL








gizmo and kipper are having acontest to see who can grow the biggest feet LMAO


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 2, 2005)

wow i just cant believe how much kipperhas grown!! it really shows in this picture how mature he isstarting to look!


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 2, 2005)

here is a picture of him like 2 days after we first got him home, notice the huge size difference LOL


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 2, 2005)

You have some nice picturesand funny captions to go with them. Ilike the one with,"saycheeeese!!" 

Rainbows!


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 5, 2005)

hereis pictures from just a few minutes ago of kipper, gizmo and tiger(gizmo's brother) out for some play time in the grass!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 5, 2005)

Okay, Brimmhere, you may not knowthis, but this little cutie is sending blinking to me in bunny morsecode saying he wants to come home with me--






:love:


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 6, 2005)

hehehehe  my little fatty hehheheheh


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 11, 2005)

pictures taken today of our 3yr old jacob and kipper. 


























isnt this just the sweetest picture!! jacob is just glowing over getting kipper to sit on his lap LOL


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 11, 2005)

I love your bunnies and the big smile on Jacob's face


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats quite a lapful for Jabob huh?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 11, 2005)

Those pics are really cute. Jacob's such a cutie!

Laura


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 11, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Thats quite a lapful for Jabob huh?


lol like an elephant sitting on him lol


----------



## Lissa (Oct 11, 2005)

I giggled through this whole thread. Such cuties.


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

eheheh Kipper is almost as big as Jacob!!! 

where are the pics of GIzmo!!


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 11, 2005)

we moved kippers cage from our frontporch into the livingroom, heheheh got a cute pic of him allcurled out on his blankie LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

Great Pictures! Especially love the bond that Jacob and Kipper have. 

ENCORE! ENCORE!!


-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 19, 2005)

oct 19th pictures  kipper had some outside fun time!











ha! busted LOL trying to dig his way out LOL






what?? do i look like i could do anything wrong?









do you think the grass is really greener on the other side???


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## brimmhere (Nov 3, 2005)

im addicted to paint shop LOL made these photos tonite, adding the neat little frames to each 

































sorry the one was so big!!


----------



## ariel (Nov 5, 2005)

*brimmherewrote*


>




This would freak me out seeing a bunny like this, I'd have to just go and touch to make sure all is ok LOL


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 14, 2005)

welcomewhisky!! this little guy was scheduled tobe butcherd tomorrow! we went to meet a breeder to see boutsome cages and such and he was with his friend, who is also abreeder. i guess they were on a run tonite to get somerabbits. i swear they had 40 plus rabbits in theback of his truck, all either breeders, soon to be butcheredor whatever rabbits. i asked the guy about these 3 veryadorable little rabbits, at first glance i thought possiblypal's , but on closer look, they were 6 week oldred satins!!! i asked what was going to happen to those , hesaid they didnt have proper markings so were going to bebutcherd!! i asked if i could have one (actually beggedlmao) and he said yes pick one out!!!!!so rob little man here is name whisky (after the johnny redwhisky) he is freaking adorable to us and we dontcare if his markings are proper or not. okok time for pictures!!!!
































yes this is jacobs little rabbit lmao he cried when itold him it was time to put him up in his cage!! poor littleguy, so yes little whisky here was a lucky bunny that willnow be in a great home where he will be loved and spoiledrotten!!! im so glad i decided to go tonite to talk to bobbout those cages!!!!


----------



## irishmist (Nov 14, 2005)

OMG what a beauty... I just love the ways theears bend down... I just wanna smoosh him. Talk about beingin the right place at the right time!



Susan


----------



## irishmist (Nov 14, 2005)

double post sorry


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 14, 2005)

i'm in love:inlove:

what a beauty. that munchkin is definately on my BN list.


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 14, 2005)

That was totally meant to be Jacob's bunny ...check out the matching hair colors! 

Whisky is a beautiful baby .......... congrats!!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 15, 2005)

Your bunnies are stunning - congrats on saving Whiskey from his fate, he is so cute


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness, very adorable!! :inlove:

You made the right decision! Congrats!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 15, 2005)

Aww! What a good thing you did for that sweet baby!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2005)

:faint: Whisky is A D O R A B L E!! 

I'm so glad you saved his life. He's truly a beautiful bunny,Kim. I love his color and that sweet littleface. Kiss the tip of that lovely little nose forme. 

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 15, 2005)

*brimmhere wrote:*


> so rob little man here is name whisky(after the johnny red whisky)



Congratulations on finding and saving an adorablebunny. Sometimes its just fate that these things happen.

Rainbows!


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 15, 2005)

Oooh, he is a gorgeous little babybun! Whiskey is the perfect name for him. He issooo adorable. I want one just like him!!

Congratulations on the new addition!

_______________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 15, 2005)

what do the other bunnies think of Whiskey?


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 15, 2005)

so far no issues!!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 16, 2005)

we are picking up zoe today, which isthe sister to whisky. she was picked out by anaquaintence, who no longer wants her. so we get her a bitafter noon today. i will get pics of zoe posted up latertoday. she is a real cutie!!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 16, 2005)

ok guys, here is littlezoe!! sister to whisky. we picked her up at 11amtoday.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

:faint:



Bayyyyy-beeee!! 

:kiss: 

Smother them in kisses for me.

-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 16, 2005)

sure will carolyn!!!! theseguys are just so darn adorable its hard not to kiss on themLOL i think they are happy to be back with eachother. we put a nesting box full of hay in the cage and bothzoe and whisky are happily curled up together. its funny howsmall they are, whisky is like the size of kippers headlmao little zoe is even smaller thanwhisky.


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 16, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww!!! My goodness soooooo cute! I betbrother and sister are happy to be together. Great job! How big willthey be? Do you have cages and all of the accesories for them yet?


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

Precious, Precious, Precious - Kim. :hug:

I'm so happy for them. :dancing:

-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 16, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Awwwwwwwwwww!!! My goodness soooooo cute! I bet brother andsister are happy to be together. Great job! How big will they be? Doyou have cages and all of the accesories for them yet?


as for size satins get around 8 to 11lbs fullgrown. we do have cage space for them as we will be raisingflemish giants. we pick up our 2 breeders at show thisweekend yeahhhh!! 

not sure how big zoe will be as she was the runt, but im sureshe will catch up on size just fine. we areplanning on keeping whisky as just a house pet, as for zoe not sureyet. we are debating keeping her or finding a goodpet home for her. she is a real doll though and such a sweetlittle girl. i just couldnt stand the thought of them beingbutcherd.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 16, 2005)

:inlove:They're so gorgeous! I love that beautiful color fur. I think Im in love!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 19, 2005)

pictures we took today !!whisky and kipper were out in the play pen together and after a fewinitial humps out of kipper LOL they did awesometogether. yes i know that wont last long with bothbeing boys but for now its adorable to see!!!


----------



## Shuu (Nov 19, 2005)

They're so adorable together! It's like mini-me!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 20, 2005)

lmbo :bunnydance:


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> They're so adorable together! It's like mini-me!


Took the words righ tout of my mouth, Shuu. Kipper does looklike he has a mini-me lol. And the Zoe is such a preciouslooking girl.

Nothing sweeter than baby bunnies. :inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2005)

*brimmhere wrote: *


> after a few initial humps out of kipper LOL


I think you meant THUMPS out of Kipper. onder:

Jacob looks so thrilled with Whiskey.

Do you have pictures of Zoe, Whiskey and Kipper together, to see the difference in their sizes?

Rainbows!


----------



## Shuu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *brimmhere wrote:*
> 
> 
> > after a few initial humps out of kipperLOL
> ...


I'm pretty sure she meant humps.


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 20, 2005)

yep humps lmbokipper is such the little horn ball poor poorwhisky. but kipper did stop and they got alongwell, were even grooming each other. tobad this couldnt last for ever ! its so awesome to see twobunnies play and groom each other


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 20, 2005)

Very cute pictures!!! Yourson looks delighted with his new bun friend.Thanks for sharing. Beckie


----------



## doodle (Nov 20, 2005)

Ohhhh my goodness, they are gorgeous!!:kiss:

Where's my bunny napping list?


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 21, 2005)

Those are the cutest pictures ever!Kipper is daddy-size and Whisky islittle boy-size.The picture with your son and Whiskey is So sweet.

_________
Nadia


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 21, 2005)

oh no more bunnies on the napping list LOL im gonna have to lock them up heheheeh


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 21, 2005)

What Loves!!






Too Adorable. Now if only Kipper knew he wasn't that size!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL my dear littlekipper, i wouldnt trade that lard butt for the worldLOL he is definetly my heartbunny!!! i was out today in the bunny shed cleaningcages and he just sat there and pouted until i let himout ears out sideways just staring at me likemommmm please let me out please mom please..... how can i say no tothat!! i opened his door and got the biggest kissever. so he got to romp around in the shed and helpme clean LOL then decided to have a run of the deck which heloves!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 29, 2005)

our 6 yr old son has shown interest inwanting to show rabbits, so we have decided to start also breeding andraising mini rex rabbits. my hubby is in love with the breedLOL 



here is a pic of our first doe, which our son namepadme, after some starwars character poor bunnyLOL


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 29, 2005)

Awww!! She so cute. I love mini rex's, and she looks like a real sweetie.

--Dawn


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 2, 2005)

wow im getting behind on picture takingLOL heres some snapshots from today of kipper, keely, mouse ,padme and whisky!!!






look at how fat this little guy is getting!






but im so adorable, who cares if im pudgy!






come on mom let me out, please ill be good LOL






kipper, mr im camera shy NOT 






hey there mom!!!!! 






now how adorable is this face!!!

keely is just so lazy LOL she wouldnt even lift her head up for a picture






nope, still not lifting my head LOL gotta love her though, she is such a sweety!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 2, 2005)

ok gypsy these are just for you!!!



here is mouse!!






to busy eating to look at the camera 






well , i guess i can come investigate for a second


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2005)

What a face! :faint:






Mouse is gorgeous - as are all your babies.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh! I so love this face ,!!!!! I cantwait to get him here and snuggle teh widgets rightout of him .! Nice job w ith his teethOne can barely see there is a problem with them. Such a handsome Boy~


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 11, 2005)

whisky's first time to see snow! he didnt know what to think of the stuff LOL



















More pics to come soon! The batteries on my camera died LOL


----------



## kgarver (Dec 11, 2005)

:inlove: what a cutie pie!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 12, 2005)

this is our newest addition to bejoining the family sometime right before or shortly afterchristmas!! the family who has her now, is having issues withher and other bunnies and asked if we would like to have her,how could i say no!!!

everyone meet gracie mae!! a 4.5 month old fawn flemmie!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 12, 2005)

What a beauty that Gracie is, and Whisky looks adorable.

I am a total sucker for Ginger hair!


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 12, 2005)

Beautiful babies!!
I love those colors!!:inlove


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh Kim, I am just catching up on this thread -look at all your gorgeous babies. Can't pick a favourite, so I'll justhave them all .

Gracie is such a pretty girl - what a nice Christmas present for you all!

Jan


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 13, 2005)

:bunnydance:im excited andcant wait!! we decided to change gracie's name toBambi. Thank you PGG for the cute name!!!!!!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 14, 2005)

mouse taking a little nap


















keely getting a little snack of hay






padme


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 14, 2005)

new picture of gracie mae akabambi!! i so cant wait to get her!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh, wow! Such beautiful pics of such beautiful buns! 

Mouse really has a hard time relaxing, huh? 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 14, 2005)

Didn't they tell you? They're sendingher to Tucker Town instead. I lost the family'snumber. Can you PM it to me??

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 14, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Oh, wow! Such beautiful pics of such beautiful buns!
> 
> Mouse really has a hard time relaxing, huh?
> 
> Laura








:rofl:


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL! I love the pictures of mouse taking a nap!! Such relaxation.

___________
Nadia


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Didn't they tell you? They're sending her toTucker Town instead. I lost the family's number.Can you PM it to me??
> 
> -Carolyn




hahaha heres the number carolyn

1 555- she -stays lololol


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

*brimmhere wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Didn't they tellyou? They're sending her to Tucker Town instead. Ilost the family's number. Can you PM it to me??
> ...


:highfive:


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 17, 2005)

yippppeeeee!!!:bunnydance::elephant::colors:gracie mae is going to be here tomorrow!! i just got an emailfrom the family saying they could make it here to bring her to us, i so cant wait to see and meet our new littlegirl!!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 17, 2005)

rob got thispicture last nite of malee and the baby we are keeping,bailey sleeping on the bed last nite. now howadorable is this hehe


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 22, 2005)

our newestadditions!! pgg currently is holding them hostage until thefirst of the year lolol



these will be our show bunnies andpossibly in the future proud parents of some wonderfulbabies








this is coal, black mini rex






this is tim, blue buck mini rex






and our little girl katelyn, black mini rex



:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 22, 2005)

What beautiful babies! Make sure PGG lets you have them - even thoughthey are yours. I mean, Corky is mine and I never get to see him, and Ithink Fred is Carolyn's 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I mean, Corky is mine and I never get to see him, and I think Fred is Carolyn's
> 
> Jan




Right you are, Jan!

I'm getting him for Christmas...Santa said! :jumpforjoy:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, she has one baby of mine, Fred's newg/f...so we'll see how the "exchange" goes...Tim may getlost....Katelyn was giving me kisses last nite...so time will tell.. :


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 22, 2005)

:shock:me have fred's gf i have no clue what yourtalking bout???onder:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 22, 2005)

Better not jack my boy around...he has a spray gun and he's NOT afraid to use it!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## brimmhere (Dec 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


>


:laugh:


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 23, 2005)

everyone meetNisa, our new little 8 week old black mini rex doe. futureshow girl LOL i have a picture of her also withTucker , he was grooming her for us


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 23, 2005)

what a gorgeous little girl, and beautiful brown eyes :inlove:


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 23, 2005)

So cute! I think it's the lighting but she looks a little shocked in this pic:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh, what a pretty little girl - so delicate and petite!

jan


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 27, 2005)

ahhh finally a nice dayoutside!! we moved our flemish giants and our little redsatin outside to the hutches today to get some fresh air, which theytotally are loving!! I did a top to bottom scrub down on allthe cages, trays and floor. wow,, it was nice to get it alldone and to let the buns get out for some fun time!!:bunnydance:



ok have to add some pics hehehe













this is the whisky look of omg something is after me 






kipper begging at the door to let him out






mouse posing for a picture






this is the look i get from Keely when she "thinks" i have food LOL


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 27, 2005)

Did your Keely come from PGG or am I just confused?

Laura


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 27, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Did your Keely come from PGG or am I just confused?
> 
> Laura


your not confused LOL yes keely came to us from pgg :elephant:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm glad we still get to see pics of her. She's a real beauty.


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 27, 2005)

got some pics tonite of padme having herrun time in the house. she is due next week for babiesyippeee im so excited and cant wait. this is her firstlitter. little turd she is though,decided to nip my neck on the way in the house and give me a hickyLOL 













padme giving eclipse (pgg's new bunny) eskimo kisses






dont know if ya can really tell, but her belly is getting big!!








and little tucker, one of the two kittens we kept.the older he gets the prettier he gets. his body is nowsilver with black points on his face, ears, legs and tail


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 27, 2005)

awww..my lil girl is makin friends!! She'll have lots here too!!! 

Btw..Hostage 1, 2, and 3 are doing very well and learning about salads!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 27, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> ahttp://www..my lil girl is makinfriends!! She'll have lots here too!!!
> 
> Btw..Hostage 1, 2, and 3 are doing very well and learning about salads!


hehehehe gotta love those names lmao

oh yes and your little girl with her fruit loops hahahahaaha


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 27, 2005)

AND a cat bed...jeesh....she's gonna be high maint, thats for sure!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 27, 2005)

:highfive:hey you told us to do a good job with her 

:laugh:


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 27, 2005)

omg...I WANT that kitten!!!! He is absolutely gorgeous!! Did you keep the cream one?

and I cant wait to see Padme's babies!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 27, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> omg...I WANT that kitten!!!! He is absolutely gorgeous!! Didyou keep the cream one?
> 
> and I cant wait to see Padme's babies!


yep we have the cream one too!! named herbailey, ill get some updated pictures of the little fuzz ballLOL she is just absolutly gorgeous!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 27, 2005)

i can't wait to see those babies either!

Psst...Whisky...I know you wanna live at my house buddy...


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 27, 2005)

ok fm, here is a picture ofbailey! had to find her LOL she was hiding underdaddy's computer desk asleep hehe


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 27, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> i can't wait to see those babies either!
> 
> Psst...Whisky...I know you wanna live at my house buddy...


:bunnydance: whisky is our lover boy, that little bun loveeessssss to snuggle


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 27, 2005)

well............anytime you need a baby sitter for them


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 27, 2005)

aww you aremaking me sooo jealous.

plus Sullivan NEEDS another man in the house (3 girls to one boy)


----------



## brimmhere (Jan 3, 2006)

padme our mini rex had her babies today wohoooo! 4 very beautiful broken babies!!



mom and babies are doing great!


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 3, 2006)

:love:

Congrats! You must be very excited!

Keep the pics coming! They grow so fast...


----------



## brimmhere (Jan 13, 2006)

babies are now 10 days old!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG, just too cute - like a tiny Dalmation puppy ! Have their eyes opened yet?

Jan


----------



## brimmhere (Jan 13, 2006)

not yet, but you can tell they willsoon, its like little slits just barely trying to open up!!they are definetly active little boogers though!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh how cute. I love broken babies and that is a nice pattern for the one you showed the picture of.


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 13, 2006)

Awww...thanks for the baby picture. Socute and healthy looking. We will be happy to look atpictures of them any time!!!! I know that you have beenenjoying them.

Beckie


----------

